# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  no tittle

## Dominica

Пусть жизнь летит, а вслед за ней года
Раскачивая наши судьбы, как качели
Но от любви, поверь, не деться никуда!
Закружит всех, тебя, меня на карусели
А ты не спорь с Ней. ведь Она всегда права
Любовь сама расставит все, как надо
Ты только жди! Пускай идут года...
Ты обязательно поймешь, что Счастье рядом!
И ты придешь к Ней, и растает вечный лед
За плечи хрупкие обнимешь бережливо
Утихнут Ее слезы, боль пройдет
Ты, наконец, почувствуешь себя ЛЮБИМЫМ...

----------


## aigul

> И ты придешь к Ней, и растает вечный лед
> За плечи хрупкие обнимешь бережливо
> Утихнут Ее слезы, боль пройдет
> Ты, наконец, почувствуешь себя ЛЮБИМЫМ.


Ой как мне этот фрагментик нравится!

----------


## PAN

*Dominica*,

Ещё...

----------

